# Camo Aspen with LX Pro limbs and Barnsdale Tri-star wheels



## Paul68 (Jul 20, 2012)

Good news. Looking forward to the pictures. You found a nice Aspen LX for cheap? You must shop at the same place Cato picks up his Montega(s) and Wall Bangers.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Paul68 said:


> Good news. Looking forward to the pictures. You found a nice Aspen LX for cheap? You must shop at the same place Cato picks up his Montega(s) and Wall Bangers.




Here is a crummy picture prior to putting on the Tri-Stars:



The cost nearly as much to ship as compared to what I paid. I found it on Craigslist in Oregon at a Goodwill. Very blessed indeed!


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Here it is with the peep installed, grip removed, grip tape added, wheels installed and timed, and draw length adjusted to 31.5". Scale shows 56.4# peak weight and 24# holding weight. ATA is 45.5" and brace height is 9.25". 

The carbon cable guard rod appears to be epoxied into the aluminum mount. I would prefer to have an offset rod like the target version.


----------



## Corene1 (Apr 27, 2014)

That looks very nice glad it went together well.


----------



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

Awesome looking machine!!
You will be ready for Vegas with this bow. This should get you in the top 5 in what ever finger class you shoot.
Take care.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Are you shooting staggered or equal?

I used TriStars on my Martin RazorX bows and initially used equal because the bows already had a dropped grip which flattened the nock path a lot, and they shot great.

However, I could not leave things alone and changed it to staggered and "oh my" it really was a lot better, actually great.

I do not shoot those bows any more because I like my Hoyts with SX cams, although I have the hots to try the TS on one of my PCEs. 55% of course.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I have the same size, top and bottom. I originally bought a red target model Aspen that KStover had converted to the Tristars. I shot it for about 2 years, the sold it like a fool when I picked up a hinge. A year and a half later, I picked up the camo Aspen and was blessed to get the Tristars off my old bow. I mounted them on the camo Aspen, and fell in love all over again!


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Here it is all set up! I put the Sureloc cable guard sight mount on it, which gave me more clearance between my hand and the rod. I also installed a set of cat whiskers and Bowjax Magnum limb dampners in place of the limb savers brand dampners. I was getting a bit of "zing" noise and vibration, so I installed the bowjax and catwhiskers. 

I love the combination of the Aspen and the Tristars! I installed a clicker yesterday. I prefer shooting with a clicker. The V-Bars and long rod hold steady on the spot. This is the perfect combination for me!


----------



## rsarns (Sep 23, 2008)

Sweet looking rig!


----------



## archer_nm (Mar 29, 2004)

Come on take off all the extra stuff and come shoot with us BB folks in Vegas you will be hooked


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

You don't want to take the sights off to shoot with the BB people.......let them follow us. 
I just picked up an Aspen last year and set it up for hunting.....sweet shooting with accu-wheels.
Hope to make Vegas this year but doubt it.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

fmoss3 said:


> You don't want to take the sights off to shoot with the BB people.......let them follow us.
> I just picked up an Aspen last year and set it up for hunting.....sweet shooting with accu-wheels.
> Hope to make Vegas this year but doubt it.




Frank,
I hope you can make it to Vegas! I haven't heard if they will be combining the championship FSL with us flight shooters. I hope not!


----------



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

I like how you setup your Aspen. The upper cable guard really makes a difference.
But something is missing from your setup. I know what it is!! I will have to send the part to you. I have one left and it has your name on it.
I will put it in the mail tomorrow. Remember you will have to put it on the bow.
Talk to you later.
Myya


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

myya said:


> I like how you setup your Aspen. The upper cable guard really makes a difference.
> But something is missing from your setup. I know what it is!! I will have to send the part to you. I have one left and it has your name on it.
> I will put it in the mail tomorrow. Remember you will have to put it on the bow.
> Talk to you later.
> Myya


Utttt ohhhh!


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I pulled the Aspen out today after messing with the provantage and Oasis over the past few weeks. I just couldn't get the Oasis rolling. I tried and tried, but it wasn't a fit. A nice guy came along and offered to swap the Oasis for another Aspen. Yes!!!!!

The Aspen is camo, like mine. It has command cams, and LX Pro limbs. It will be nice to have a target Aspen, and a 3-D / Hunting Aspen. I'm pumped!


----------



## myya (Feb 3, 2003)

Awesome on your find, my friend.
The Oasis is a tuff cookie to shoot. I always liked the Aspen with it's sleek look and feel of the riser. Who ever designed this riser must have been from the South.
Talk to you soon.
Myya


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

always thought i wanted an oasis maybe i was wrong . luckily [ apparently ] i never found one close to what i was looking for .


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I torque the grip on the Oasis to the point where my arrow touches the cables. The fixed cable guard doesn't allow for any adjustment. I tried several grips as well. In the end, it just didn't work for me. The geometry of the riser suggests it would be a great shooter, just not for me. I'm glad that the Aspen works well for me.


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

Thump
It looks like you've come full circle.
Are you aware that Barnsdale is making new Hoyt xt4000 limbs and his website says LX Pro limbs coming soon.
This really opens the door for some nice long ATA finger bows.

Glad to see your still building bows.
Keith


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

KStover said:


> Thump
> It looks like you've come full circle.
> Are you aware that Barnsdale is making new Hoyt xt4000 limbs and his website says LX Pro limbs coming soon.
> This really opens the door for some nice long ATA finger bows.
> ...



Keith-

Good to hear from you again! Seems like it's been a while. Yes, I saw his limbs on RSarns' Protec in Vegas.

Are you still shooting the Pearsons with Barnsdale limbs and wheels?


----------



## KStover (Jan 24, 2009)

biblethumpncop said:


> Keith-
> to hear from you again! Seems like it's been a while. Yes, I saw his limbs on RSarns' Protec in Vegas.
> 
> Are you still shooting the Pearsons with Barnsdale limbs and wheels?


Thump-

It has been a couple of years.
Dusted the Pearson off yesterday and fletched up arrows for outdoor season.
I plan on shooting Field Archery this year.

Take care
Keith


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

KStover said:


> Thump-
> 
> It has been a couple of years.
> Dusted the Pearson off yesterday and fletched up arrows for outdoor season.
> ...



Welcome back!!!!


----------

